# CC's Made From Flowers?



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Jeff,

Last night I enjoyed a Ramon Allones gifted to me by rhnewfie (Jeff) in the NAC hit. Thanks again Jeff! 

What a wonderful cigar, draw was tighter than I like but no reason not to try another one one day. 

Anyway, as all you know I have no idea how to do a proper review as I can't find all the tastes in a cigar that you guys do. However, I have noticed on a couple of occasions with CC's that there is a distinct taste of shall we say, of how flowers smell. Only way I can describe it and I can't but my finger on it. But that has come to mind a few times in the same way on a few cigars. And if I remember correctly all towards the end smoking the cigar.

Just wanted to through that out there to see if anyone else has experienced the same.

Al :ss


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

I have never "tasted" the smell of flowers, but I understand what you are saying about not being able to taste all these other things in a cigar.
I have on a few occasions tasted chocolate, and of course the peppery thing, but other than that, it's either good, or not.
:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

QdO's for example, have what I describe as "floral" tones much of the time.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> QdO's for example, have what I describe as "floral" tones much of the time.


Cool!!! So I'm not totally nuts!!! Does this mean I'm catching on?

Al


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

The first time I noticed the floral flavor was in a H.Upmann Magnum 46:tu. I was perplexed by the flavor because I never knew the existed in cigars. Now I look forward to that same floral flavor, but seldom do I find it.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> Cool!!! So I'm not totally nuts!!! Does this mean I'm catching on?
> 
> Al


You are now officially "on the right track".


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> You are now officially "on the right track".


That's scary.

:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ahc4353 said:


> That's scary.
> 
> :ss


You are two steps away from buying an Aristocrat, Al. :2 :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> QdO's for example, have what I describe as "floral" tones much of the time.


For me the most floral are Davidoffs, RyJs, and Fonsecas... Oh yeah, and sometimes HdMs.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I get that flowery tsate from some of the vintage stuff i've burned.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Floral to me is La Flor De Cano Corona ! I don't think anything else comes close.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

cigarflip said:


> Floral to me is La Flor De Cano Corona!


Beat me to it, very floral and ethereal as well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You are definitely not crazy...not for that reason anyway... 

There are a lot of cigars that have floral notes -- some more prominent than others. LFdC Coronas and QdO Coronas are great examples as others have noted. Some of the QdO Coronas have that sugared rose petal thing going on. 

As Joe mentioned, you'll find floral notes in older cigars. In part, this may be because florals are more delicate flavors that are masked by the youth of newer cigars. I get floral notes in aged Partagas 898 NVs, and a floral perfume in aged QdO Panetelas and significantly-aged LGC Medaille d'Or No. 3s and 4s -- after some of the fruit moves moves more to the background.

And I personally detect floral notes hiding in the new Trinidad Ingenios behind all that leather and tobacco. Time will tell...


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

LGC is the flower-iest IMO.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Being that I'm on my way to writing Klugs like reviews (LOL).

I can't wait till I get the whole vegetable thing! 



Al


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

cigarflip said:


> Floral to me is La Flor De Cano Corona ! I don't think anything else comes close.


When I think "Floral" I think "R&J Clemenceau". But that's just me! :ss


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I know exactly what you are talking about!

The only cigar that I have experienced this phenomena is with a La Flor de Cano Diademas. They tasted like how a dozen roses smell!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Bruce said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about!
> 
> The only cigar that I have experienced this phenomena is with a La Flor de Cano Diademas. They tasted like how a dozen roses smell!


that is a great smell, right after Spanish cedar


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

The PLPC's have a nice floral essence as well.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

My :2 for floral is RyJ Ex. No. 4. At least those aged several years.


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

:2

I pick up floral hints in a number of cigars, but the one that I notice it the most is the 2001 PSD3 EL


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

I tasted it the most in th LGC Serie R, I tasted it in other somkes but not as much in your face. But as for some of the other tasted like citrus, vegi's and some other taste I never found yet. I did taste coco in some and a nutty flavor. but can't wait till I could pick up any given cigar and give all it's taste hints. My hats off to you guys that can do that. I just hope one day I can.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> I can't wait till I get the whole vegetable thing!


After MMHIII sitting on Carlos's patio Tristan was smoking a Reyes and towards the end there was a distinct carrot flavor.

That was my first really intense vegetable note I tasted, it was crazy.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

At one of the Stumptown herfs, a cigar I was smoking but I know I definitely tasted a "bell pepper/Jalapeno" in it (that sweetish spicy flavor you get when you bite into a fresh bell pepper or jalapeno). It took a while to make that connection but it was there.

If you want a really floral cigar, the NC RyJ Vintage tastes really floral to me.

PS - Sure you aren't Bill Walton from his days at Berkeley?

"I could smell colors; I could feel sounds."

Referrenced from this link (



) in which Frank Caliendo does an impression of Charles Barkley and then does an impression of Bill Walton. The Bill Walton impression is at the 6:30 mark.


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

The only cigar that I have tried so far that has a "floral" taste to it has been a Dona Flor Selecao. With cubans I usually break them down into three taste categories, spicy,woody or sweet spice - if its a really good one it will have all three.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

floral to me is like potpourri...

to me is the older ERdM Tainos or ERdM Elegantes...


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

zemekone said:


> floral to me is like potpourri...
> 
> to me is the older ERdM Tainos or ERdM Elegantes...


Potpourri!!!!! That's the one description I was looking for that night I had that cigar! All that would come to mind is flowers but there was something else that I knew but couldn't put my finger on. That's it potpourri!! Thank you!!!

Al


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

ahc4353 said:


> Potpourri!!!!! That's the one description I was looking for that night I had that cigar! All that would come to mind is flowers but there was something else that I knew but couldn't put my finger on. That's it potpourri!! Thank you!!!
> 
> Al


you are welcome...


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Definately the Le Hoyo line. The 1998 Du Prince are smoking 
fantastically flowery right now.

OX


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i know everyone is throwing in their own experience but I consistantly get those very floral notes with the Choix Supreme, never really experienced it in any of the other cigars mentioned in this thread.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

The last HdM Epicure No.2 I smoked was decidedly floral. I'd buy a cab if they all tasted like that.

Edit: I didn't mean that - I'll buy a cab no matter what


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

1492's have that Herbal aroma. As in high end weed. Pretty unique. Floral, Herbal, Woody, Meaty.. all tastes we attempt to ascribe to smoke/ smell. It's a difficult thing.

There are some cigars that you would swear they put things other than tobacco in. There are some cigars that they do... Greycliff Crystal pirates have a leaf of "Grecian" in them. (Whatever that is)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> 1492's have that Herbal aroma. As in high end weed. Pretty unique. Floral, Herbal, Woody, Meaty.. all tastes we attempt to ascribe to smoke/ smell. It's a difficult thing.


Kinda funny that high end weed is the much cheaper of the two. :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Kinda funny that high end weed is the much cheaper of the two. :r


That's probably true but my frame of reference is 30 years ago so ... :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> That's probably true but my frame of reference is 30 years ago so ... :ss


Oh....yeah. I forgot. Me too. :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> QdO's for example, have what I describe as "floral" tones much of the time.


I had one of these the other night! What a wonderful cigar for me. I am planing on buying a box of these very soon.

Man I just love the floral type of cigar.

So vastly different from any NC's I have ever had.

My most relaxing smoking experiences have been with this type of cigar.

I'm hooked. No other way to put it.

Have a great day.
Al


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I had one of these the other night! What a wonderful cigar for me. I am planing on buying a box of these very soon.
> 
> Man I just love the floral type of cigar.
> 
> ...


Floral? Never really hitting this side of the slope, I don't get "floral." Are there any NC's that have floral flavors? Sounds pretty damn interesting.


----------

